# Excel 2007 Add-in Problem



## Lee Douglas (Feb 14, 2008)

I am running office 2007 on a Vista PC. I have a spreedsheet that was created on office 2003 and makes use of the Analyst Toolpack and the Analyst Toolpack -VBA.

I have installed this on the PC and I can see them in the list of Add-ins, I have made sure that the Trust Center trusts the install location, and that macros are enabled, and that the location of the file is also trusted.

But when I open the document I get a 'Missing data' error message which is a symptom of the Add-in not being installed.

I figure there is a bit of added security I am missing somewhere, can anybody help?

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Enoelf (Jun 10, 2008)

You might try this:
Go to Excel Options, choose Trust Center and then Trust Center Settings. Click on Add-ins and make sure that none of the boxes here are checked. Additionally if your 2003 workbook contains macros, or VBA you will want to visit the Macro Settings and make selections there. I have been using Excel 2007 for some time now and have set my Macro Settings to Enable all Macros, and Trust access to the VBA Project object Model. I do not open workbooks that are from unknown sources. If I were so inclined, I would restore the more draconian security settings.


----------



## Lee Douglas (Feb 14, 2008)

Ahhhh that seems to have done the trick, just one little check box the VBA Project object Model.

Many thanks.


----------

